# Inside show cars - some questions (advice)



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

Guys please excuse the silly questions I've never had a car judged, I've got a slot to show inside the arena, I started prepping the car a couple of weeks back, from engine bay to wheel arches etc.

Just wondering what sort of level the judging goes to on the inside slots?
I'm not in top 16 just inside.

I was thinking of sticking one side on an axle stand and taking a wheel off to show, wheel arches, brakes, suspension, bushes, etc etc.

Is this too far? Good idea/bad idea?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Swab samples are taken from the seats to check DNA and how many particles are inside your car.

A wheel off is the least of your interrogation.


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

Haha 

Why DNA, I've told them I don't know where my mother in law is..............:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sam888 said:


> Haha
> 
> Why DNA, I've told them I don't know where my mother in law is..............:lol:


We used to have a member called RisingPower on here. His DNA matched up with police records and he was jailed in January.

I used to think he was a nice bloke too.


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

Kerr said:


> We used to have a member called RisingPower on here. His DNA matched up with police records and he was jailed in January.
> 
> I used to think he was a nice bloke too.


Hey it doesn't mean he's a bad bloke, I'm sure he has his reasons.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The more you show, then the more they can find any faults.

The judges that I have come across don't always look for the obvious then tend to go to places where you wouldn't think of them looking:thumb:


----------



## Sam888 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok that's worth knowing cheers.


----------

